# Java Fern BI-Color + Root Algae?



## markbravo (Aug 11, 2012)

heres a pic of my tank (when i first arranged the setup) and the affected java fern (2 weeks after the setup).. it is growing well since i took the picture but the leaf's color stays the same and now another leaf has the same discoloration... anybody have an idea whats happening/lacking? also what are those browning stuff growing on my fern's roots(a number of the roots has it growing on it)? how do i get rid of it or stop it from growing(unless its something good)?

i have a 34 gallon tank with more or less 40 watts of light going for an average of 8 hours a day.. i use flourish excel organic carbon every other day and flourish comprehensive supplement once a week.. dosing is based on the bottles instructions...

i have 2 discus, 2 siamese algae eater, 2 corys, 8 barbs in it... of which i feed 1-2 times a day...

Tank------- http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd64/markjdb/DSC00345.jpg

Fern------- http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd64/markjdb/DSC00360.jpg


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

The "discoloration" you see is actually normal. It is typically found on newer leaves that have just sprouted...at least on java ferns. As they age, the leaves will take a more uniform green color.


----------



## markbravo (Aug 11, 2012)

Darksome said:


> The "discoloration" you see is actually normal. It is typically found on newer leaves that have just sprouted...at least on java ferns. As they age, the leaves will take a more uniform green color.


hopefully it is.. lol... so how long before they start becoming totally green? also, any idea with that brown growing thingie? LOL


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The leaf usually does not go fully green. There is usually a small area at the tip that does not go green even when mature. It can take anywhere from a week to several weeks depending on the conditions. But probably 1-2 weeks.


----------

